# Medical report for Relatives Visa help needed



## db29 (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi all, 

We moved to a new area in the UK a few months ago. I registered with a new doctor in September but still have not received my medical reports!

The new GP practice said that their electronic system is not compatible with my previous GP practice. And that the paper records was sent to the central records office. These have still not been transferred to the new practice and my doctor will not fill in the report until he has these.

I have written the doctor a letter explaining the urgency, as my wife and new born baby want to fly to SA at the end of January at the latest. But I have been told that it can take up to 6 months to receive the records by the receptionist. 

Is this correct or is there a way I can speed this up?

I am getting very stressed and any help would be good.

Thank you


----------



## saffalass (Sep 28, 2014)

This is strange. We got ours on the day at the same GP we saw and got Xray report on the same day at the hospital we went to. Have you paid for anything? If not, just go redo it?


----------



## yojimbo (Aug 3, 2014)

*medical report*

You need TB Xray form and medical report form. Both are standard form and you can download them South African Downloadable Forms
Be careful with actual application forms and use only provided by particular office of application as there a few variants and what good in USA not good in UK (my own experience). But medicals was accepted fine. Just print a 2 copies of each and take to your GP. They charge me £50 for filling it and simply signed 2 copies with a stamp of medical practitioner over. X ray will have to be done privately as NHS do not do it unnecessary. Any local private hospital will be happy to oblige on spot but you will need a GP referral first so ask for it when they fill your medical form.£120 and done in 15 min. Again only signature and stamps needed, no photos even given to me. Main issue is hassle to get an appointment with GP. If your GP is being difficult you can book yourself to any private walk in clinic (make sure that it Dr/GP not a consultant if you do not want to cry later) and same applies only cost about £120 for medical and £120 xray. Can be done on a day right in. They love this forms as nothing got to be done for a nice bit of cash. Easy money and as you going away abroad they could not care less about examining you. Literally a couple of questions, stamp -go to pay.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

It should be a quick check-up and then the doctor signs the letter/form for you.


----------



## db29 (Sep 23, 2014)

Thank you for the replies.

The doctor is being anal and waiting for my reports from the previous doctor. The central records office do not answer their phones and wont reply to emails. Its very frustrating as it will mean that my wife will have to fly back with our newborn without me.

I am tearing my hair out with this, I already have my radiology report which is clear and my police report, also clear.

I do not know what to do.


----------



## yojimbo (Aug 3, 2014)

db29 said:


> Thank you for the replies.
> 
> The doctor is being anal and waiting for my reports from the previous doctor. The central records office do not answer their phones and wont reply to emails. Its very frustrating as it will mean that my wife will have to fly back with our newborn without me.
> 
> ...


Don't panic for a start. Form can be stamped by ANY medical practitioner. Nowhere it says that it must be your GP. I didn't even had a GP for 15 years as I never bother to re-register when moved and they took me out of the all books. Read my post above. Google any private GP, Bupa Hospital, Private walk in clinic (at least in central London there is a plenty of them). Go there and no prior appointment often necessary. Pay the fee. Right now from my enquires it is £120-250 as of September 2014 in London. GP still will charge you at least £50 anyway. NOBODY cares about your actual historical records etc. Consulate need a stamped form. GP anal- ok, give him a finger gesture and go private GP,which will be a lot more accommodating in getting quick buck for a 2 minute job. If one is difficult call another. Some are more helpful than another as Christmas with its bills looming closer. They will just ask you if you aware about any problem and you honestly answer ... With a bit of effort you can have it all done right today by 3pm despite Sunday. And it all legit.


----------



## db29 (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks yojimbo, I am googling like crazy to get this done today

If you know of any in the London area at affordable prices please let me know, thanks.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

yojimbo said:


> Don't panic for a start. Form can be stamped by ANY medical practitioner. Nowhere it says that it must be your GP. I didn't even had a GP for 15 years as I never bother to re-register when moved and they took me out of the all books. Read my post above. Google any private GP, Bupa Hospital, Private walk in clinic (at least in central London there is a plenty of them). Go there and no prior appointment often necessary. Pay the fee. Right now from my enquires it is £120-250 as of September 2014 in London. GP still will charge you at least £50 anyway. NOBODY cares about your actual historical records etc. Consulate need a stamped form. GP anal- ok, give him a finger gesture and go private GP,which will be a lot more accommodating in getting quick buck for a 2 minute job. If one is difficult call another. Some are more helpful than another as Christmas with its bills looming closer. They will just ask you if you aware about any problem and you honestly answer ... With a bit of effort you can have it all done right today by 3pm despite Sunday. And it all legit.


This is another reason I love Russians. They just go and do it.


----------



## db29 (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks for the replies  This is now done.

As we are thinking of going for 1-2 years. I do not have any flight tickets booked, are these details required for the relatives visa?

Thank you.


----------

